# 2 Year old shoe and clothes size???



## kpnutt

I was just wondering what sizes your Lo is in. My son is 2 (on wed) and he is in size 12-18 month trousers, 18-24 top and a shoe size 4.
I measured him today and he is 80cm tall


----------



## oOKayOo

My daughter is 2 and a half , she is a size 8 in shoes and in age 2-3 clothes. :)


----------



## kpnutt

A size 8 shoe??? Logan has been in a size 4 since January! - I even had his feet measured thinking he'd gone up a size, but the lady was like.. . no still a 4!
I've lost count of how many pairs he's had. lol
And as for his trousers, they still have an inch turn up on them. He has recently had a growth spurt tho, so making sure he's having lots of calcium and fruit and veg.


----------



## lcside

Erin was 2 last month and she is in 12-18 month clothes and also a size 4 shoe. xx


----------



## Amy-Lea

Hallie is 2.5 and in a size 8 shoe & 2-3 clothes. Although I have just ordered her new clothes in 3-4 apart from jeans as her waist is small (she still has 18-24 pants)

2-3 still fit but these are her winter clothes now that I have bulk bought from the entire next catalogue haha so I want them to last!


----------



## nikkip19

Luca is only 14 mths old but wears 18 mths clothes and a size 7.5 shoe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:dohh:


----------



## sabby52

Dec is just over 2 1/2 he is 

Size 8 shoe
size 3-4 clothes, can still get away with a 2-3 top :)
He is 96-97cms. 

Dec has just went into a size 8 in shoes, he was a size 7 forever :)


----------



## oOKayOo

kpnutt said:


> A size 8 shoe??? Logan has been in a size 4 since January! - I even had his feet measured thinking he'd gone up a size, but the lady was like.. . no still a 4!
> I've lost count of how many pairs he's had. lol
> And as for his trousers, they still have an inch turn up on them. He has recently had a growth spurt tho, so making sure he's having lots of calcium and fruit and veg.

He he Yes! Her feet dont look big so it was a shock when i got them fitted as i was buying her size 6! :dohh: They seemed to fit but she complained with the last pair so i went to get her measured! What a shock that was!


----------



## mum 2 three

Shannons 19 months and would be in 18-24 months but because she wears cloth I have to get her a size bigger so she's in 2-3 and shoes depends where I get them from from next she's a four every where else she's a five x x


----------



## PeanutBean

Byron is almost 21 months. his shoe size is 4 and a half and his clothes vary wildly! He's still in some trousers that are 9-12 months, some that are 2-3 years, tops go from 12-18 months right up to 2-3. It totally depends on the make and the type of top. The trousers depend on which have a really wide elasticated waist to fit over his fat real-nappied bum.


----------



## Blah11

He sounds fine. Amelie is in 12-18 but theyre very roomy so I imagine she'll still be in 12-18 when she turns 2. She's a size 2.5F at the moment, she'll prob be 3-3.5F maybe when she's 2?


----------



## DottyLottie

Boo is 2 in a couple of weeks, she is in 18-24m clothes and size 5 shoe.
I have lots of size2 winter clothes for her, but they still drown her.


----------



## louise1302

awww blah Amelie sounds so dainty

archie is 18m size 4.5 feet and 12-18m clothes are perfect on him


----------



## Sammy181

Katie turned 2 in June - she's size 7 shoes and age 2-3 clothes. She has some trousers 18-24 months. I love next clothes but they their trousers are always very long.


----------



## Novbaby08

My daughter is 21 months and she wears a size 8 shoe, and 2t clothing not sure how tall she is at the moment. Most people are shocked to find out she is only 21 months old though


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

kpnutt said:


> A size 8 shoe??? Logan has been in a size 4 since January! - I even had his feet measured thinking he'd gone up a size, but the lady was like.. . no still a 4!
> I've lost count of how many pairs he's had. lol
> And as for his trousers, they still have an inch turn up on them. He has recently had a growth spurt tho, so making sure he's having lots of calcium and fruit and veg.

I wouldnt worry to much. 

My son is 6 and a size 6/7. I just dont think he will ever be big tbh. It does not mean they are unhealthy- Just small and perfectly formed lol


----------



## Dizzy321

nikkip19 said:


> Luca is only 14 mths old but wears 18 mths clothes and a size 7.5 shoe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:dohh:

:shock: That is big!

Rosie is 18 months and size 5.5 shoe and in 18-24 month clothes :)


----------



## jen1604

Ophelia was 2 in July and she's in 2-3 years clothes and size 6.5 shoes :) xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

steven (2 and a half) wears
size 7 shoes
2-3 in a top 
and is just growing out of 18-24 bottoms


----------



## Lilybelle

My Lily is 2 1/2.. 6 in shoe and 18-24 months in bottoms and 2-3 in tops.
She's 85cm :)


----------



## Ratty

Sean is 2 1/4

Shoes Size: 8
Clothing: 3-4 (a few of his pants are still size 2-3, but are a bit short)


----------



## sarah0108

Harriets only 15 months, shes in 9-12m clothes, size 3 shoes :) 

shes about 79cm tall i think and 23lb x


----------



## mommyof3co

Hayden is turning 3 next month and is in mostly 18-24mo clothes, finally was able to buy his first pair of 2t jeans for him recently, he can do some 2t tops. Size 8 shoes..t.hough I think our shoes sizes are diff here in the us


----------



## Vickie

Hannah is just over 2 years old

and she's in a size 2 clothes for most though some 18-24 months still fit her. That's mostly because of her height.......waist wise she fits a 18-24 perfectly

shoes she's a 7.5! she's got huge feet I think :rofl:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Amber is 2 & 8months
8.5 shoe size
clothes: 2-3 or 3-4, odd 4+ just depends where you shop.
She apprently is height of a 4yr old.


----------



## lauzliddle

Alfie is 85cm tall and has size 5 feet he is in 18-24 month clothing but prob won't be in a few months time as he has already been in them for 3 months.


----------



## SaskySprite

it really depends on the shop!
Alexander is 2 
tops from gap 12-18months but hubby has said to not let him wear this size anymore as its too embarrasing sending him to nursery in that size clothes!
Duffer clothes are v small fitting so 2-3 on those. Next 18-24months.
trousers are generally 18-24months at the mo but he'll outgrow these soon, 2-3 are massive though!
shoe size is clarks size 6 or startright size 5.5


----------



## sambam

bailey is nearly 2.5 .... shes a 7 in a shoe, and 2-3 in some clothes or 3-4 years ! Shes really tall, most people mistake her for being 4 :(


----------



## Just Visiting

My daughter just turned 2. She fits Size 7 shoe and wears Size 3T and starting to get into Size 3X. I think she will be tall like her father (he is 6'4").


----------

